# Theology untranslated



## doulosChristou (Jan 19, 2005)

For the classics, I've found the Oxford Classical library ideal. But I haven't found anything comparable for Christian works. Does anyone know a good source for acquiring theological books printed in their original language? Augustine's writings against the Pelagians in Latin? Calvin's Institutes in Latin or French? Luther's Galatians commentary in German?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

You can get Calvin's _Institutes_ in French here: http://www.fltr.net/edkeryg.html#Catalogue


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, Andrew! Do you know if this is Calvin's own French translation from his Latin rather than some other translator's work? Much obliged.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know the answer off hand because I am not at home, but I'll check on that and get back to you!


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 19, 2005)

I appreciate your help!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the edition I referred you to is a 1955 translation by two French Reformed pastors named Pierre Marcel and Jean Cadier. I believe it to be sound. Their goal was to modernize the French text. But it's clearly not Calvin's translation. I'll do some more digging to see if that's available anywhere. I suspect that it will be hard to find. I believe that there are still many works by Calvin (and other Reformed giants of church history) that have yet to be translated. The church needs more translators!

As an aside, I used to have Calvin's commentary on Genesis in French (I have since sold it). I got it in part because I learned that there is a significant discrepancy between the English translations and other languages. The English version omits Calvin's comments on Genesis 38.8-10 which deal with the sin of Onan. That passage is directly relevant to the birth control debate. The French version at least (as well as Latin) contains those passages, but the English editors removed it for reasons unknown. This instance demonstrates the value of access to the original language texts.


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks, brother. Surely someone is publishing Calvin's original works in Latin at the very least. I haven't had any success finding it though. You would think Augustine in Latin would be made even more available. I just discovered that Luther's commentary on Galatians was originally published in Latin too in 1535. Perhaps there is at least a theological Latin reader out there with selections from some of these great works. Still searching ...


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 24, 2005)

bump.


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 25, 2005)

For anyone else interested, I found selections from Books I-IX of Augustine's _Confessions_ in the orginal Latin:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0865160589


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> For anyone else interested, I found selections from Books I-IX of Augustine's _Confessions_ in the orginal Latin:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0865160589



I don't know Latin, but I'm glad to hear that Augustine is available in the original language as well as in translation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> Thanks, brother. Surely someone is publishing Calvin's original works in Latin at the very least. I haven't had any success finding it though. You would think Augustine in Latin would be made even more available. I just discovered that Luther's commentary on Galatians was originally published in Latin too in 1535. Perhaps there is at least a theological Latin reader out there with selections from some of these great works. Still searching ...



See this thread.


----------

